# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 07/2013



## unthinkable (31. Mai 2013)

Was ist eigentlich mit den Abonnenten? Die bekommen das Heft ja meistens schon Samstag und Haswell wird doch erst am 4. Juni vorgestellt? Unterliegt das nicht noch dem NDA?
Ansonsten: Freu mich riesig aufs Heft!


----------



## Daniel_M (31. Mai 2013)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 07/2013 ist ab sofort online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 5. Juni 2013 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 07/2013 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht hier, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...mes-hardware-07-2013-haben-euch-gefallen.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...lte-der-pcgh-07-2013-haben-euch-gefallen.html





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Mai 2013)

unthinkable schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit den Abonnenten? Die bekommen das Heft ja meistens schon Samstag und Haswell wird doch erst am 4. Juni vorgestellt? Unterliegt das nicht noch dem NDA?
> Ansonsten: Freu mich riesig aufs Heft!


 
Wir dürfen dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (31. Mai 2013)

Die Ausgabe 07/2013 erscheint am 5. Juni. Das gilt sowohl für die  Magazin- als auch die DVD-Version. Der Versand erfolgt wie gewohnt so,  dass jeder Abonnent pünktlich ein Heft in den Händen hält.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2013)

Afaik sind die Print-NDAs oft so gesetzt dass man es noch schafft bis zum Ende des Online NDAs zu drucken und aus zu liefern.
Bekommst du das Heft schon morgen hast du schlicht Glück gehabt.


----------



## beren2707 (31. Mai 2013)

Daumen drücken, die letzten Male lag sie immer am Samstag im Briefkasten. So oder so, auf den Test bin ich gespannt, obwohl mich persönlich der Artikel über SuperSampling sogar mehr interessiert. Zur Vollversion nur so viel:  
Wollte mir letztens im Angebot noch Binary Domain kaufen, dass ihr jetzt dieses gerade ein mal etwas mehr als ein Jahr alte Spiel schon auf der DVD mitliefert, ist einfach grandios. Ein Glück, dass ich nicht auf die Magazinausgabe umgestellt habe, Torchlight sei Dank.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (31. Mai 2013)

ich habe meins schon  , klasse Heft : V.a. auf großes Interesse: Das Riesen Thema *******, gerade der **** wird meinen jetzigen ersetzen...

Freue mich schon drauf, nur schade, das die Hersteller von******** nicht mehr Portfolio euch zum Testen anbieten konnten.
War aber bestimmt ne stressige Zeit !


----------



## unthinkable (31. Mai 2013)

Ich hab einfach mal in Briefkasten geschaut, es ist heute schon da ! 
Hätt ich nicht gedacht


----------



## wuddih (31. Mai 2013)

Kleine Frage: Wo finde ich den Key zur Binary Domain Installation? Steam fragt danach.


----------



## soldier16 (31. Mai 2013)

zwischen seite 66 und 67 sind die codes.


aber was mich mal interessiert, auf der werbungsseite von alternate im heft sind z87 boards abgebildet mit qr.

schaue ich auf die seite von alternate bzw mit dem qr code ist nichts zu finden hatte mich schon extrem gefreut.

nun meine frage am rand wann sind die boards verfügbar damit ich planen kann??

mfg soldier16


----------



## Zocker85 (31. Mai 2013)

ich habe leider kein heut bekommen, hoffe es kkommt noch morgen


----------



## matti30 (31. Mai 2013)

mein Heft lag schon im Kasten. Danke euch, ihr habt mir die Entscheidung genommen, dass ich nicht auf Haswell umsteig. Mein Xeon bleibt also noch mindestens dieses Jahr im Rechner. Find außerdem die Z87 Boards schon etwas zu teuer.


----------



## unthinkable (31. Mai 2013)

Man kann bei der Umfrage was einem am besten auf der CD gefallen hat nur eins auswählen?


----------



## Ralf345 (31. Mai 2013)

Der Haswell Artikel enthält den ein oder anderen Fehler. Beim Überfliegen aufgefallen

- Ivy Bridge OpenCL 1.1 /Korrektur: OpenCL 1.2
- Ivy Bridge neuester Treiber 15.28.15.64.3062 /Korrektur: 15.31.3071 oder später sind neuer
- HD4600 bis zu 1,25 Ghz /Korrektur: bis zu 1,35 Ghz


7zip 9.20 ist von 2010. Wäre interessant gewesen, ob auch die alpha von Ende 2012 auf Haswell langsamer läuft. Crysis 3 riecht stark nach verstümperter Erkennung. Die Intel Optimierung in Patch 1.2 kommen Haswell vielleicht nicht zugute. Wäre nicht verwunderlich, wenn Haswell mit einem späteren Patch zulegt.


----------



## BikeRider (1. Juni 2013)

Mein Heft lag heute (Freitag) Nachmittag in meinen Briefkasten.
Sind nette Themen bei


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Juni 2013)

Ralf345 schrieb:


> 7zip 9.20 ist von 2010. Wäre interessant gewesen, ob auch die alpha von Ende 2012 auf Haswell langsamer läuft. Crysis 3 riecht stark nach verstümperter Erkennung. Die Intel Optimierung in Patch 1.2 kommen Haswell vielleicht nicht zugute. Wäre nicht verwunderlich, wenn Haswell mit einem späteren Patch zulegt.


 
Mittlerweile ist Version "1.4" erschienen. Wir testen das natürlich nach. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Juni 2013)

Ich hab ne generelle Frage zum Abo... wozu gibt es eigentlich die Option, seine Adresse im Computec-Kundencenter ändern zu können, wenn die da eingegebene Adresse einfach nicht beachtet wird? Zweiter Umzug, zweites mal kein Heft. Obwohl ich die Adresse da vor einem Monat geändert habe.


----------



## Naitrum (1. Juni 2013)

Ich muss sagen mir hat der Steamkey sehr gut gefallen. Ich persönlich finde Steam sehr praktisch. Wenn ich mal Lust auf das Spiel bekomme, wird es dank schnellen Internet kurz geladen und los gehts. Spiele die nur auf der DVD sind vergisst man schnell. So kann man mal in der Steambibliothek drüber stolpern. Von mir aus können in Zukunft alle Spiele mit Steamkey auf die Heft-DVD.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Juni 2013)

War auch leicht überrascht als ich heute das Heft angeschaut habe und gesehen habe das der Test drin ist.


----------



## LSSJBroly (1. Juni 2013)

Super Ausgabe  

Nur mir ist etwas aufgefallen beim test der GTX 780. Ich glaube, ihr habt da etwas vertauscht. Wenn ich meine GTX 780 mit 4x SGSSAA in Skyrim teste erreiche ich viel niedrigere Werte (Boost fest auf 902 und 1046MHz gesetzt).
Meine Werte: 
1080p GTX 780 @1046MHz: 89,3Fps
1600p GTX 780 @1046MHz: 58,6Fps

eure Werte:
1080p GTX 780 @902MHz: 94,4Fps
1600p GTX 780 @902MHz: 64,2Fps

Wenn ich nun aber SSAA (TSSAA) statt SGSSAA einstelle, dann kommen eure Werte wieder hin (16%OC ->~18% mehr Performance):
1080p GTX 780 @1046MHz: 89,3Fps: 111,2Fps
1600p GTX 780 @1046MHz: 58,6Fps 76,5Fps


----------



## Arya (1. Juni 2013)

Super Ausgabe, aber ein Paar fehler bei daten wie ein i5-4770k etc. 

Vieles war sehr gut, z.b Siedler Online Aktion (Das einzige Free2Play Game was echt gut ist)

Nicht so gut waren für mich die DVD, nur beiwerk im neuen 2 Jahres Abo - lieber sinnvolles für Hardware-User nicht für PCGames-User.
Aber Hasswell atikel allgmein ganz gut, vorallem weil er noch nicht draußen ist und es nicht besser gehen könnte.


----------



## Morbol (2. Juni 2013)

Von welchen Herstellern gibts denn bei den GTX 770/780 Karten Tests? Oder wurden die nur im Ref-Design getestet?


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juni 2013)

Die einzelnen Tests der Custommodelle von 780 und 770 folgen in der nächsten Ausgabe, in dieser gibts nur Kurzinfos zu vier 770 Modellen (MSI Gaming, Asus DCII, GB WF3x und Palit JS).


----------



## Ion (2. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich das Miniabo jetzt bestelle, wird dort aber berücksichtigt das ich das neue Heft + die 2 weiteren danach erhalte, oder?
Oder muss ich das dann erst am 5.Juni bestellen?
Ich finde die Abo-Bestellseite gerade etwas wenig hilfreich.
Da steht nur:


> Das Abo beginnt mit der nächsterreichbaren Ausgabe, eine genaue Information dazu erhalten Sie in einer E-Mail-Bestätigung.


Erreichbar ist ja das aktuelle Heft theoretisch noch nicht, sondern erst ab dem 5.

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.


----------



## Jor-El (2. Juni 2013)

Tolles Heft wieder.
Diesmal wird, dank dem Spiel, auch mal die DVD Version gekauft.


----------



## Marcimoto (4. Juni 2013)

Hat mir sehr gut gefallen 
Endlich auch mal wieder neue Hardware, die es zu testen gibt. Die GTX 7xx Serie tangiert mich zwar nicht so sehr, aber ist trotzdem extrem interessant 
Richtig freuen werde ich mich, wenn dann endlich mal die  HD 89xx kommen


----------



## harl.e.kin (5. Juni 2013)

Wann ist die Ausgabe in der App online?


----------



## Cungalunga (5. Juni 2013)

Binary Domain ist ja ein third person spiel  zu spät habe mir leider das DVD heft gekauft.
Tja die Haswell CPUs sind ja auch nicht unbedingt der brüller .
Habe in den letzten 1,5 Jahre keine neue Hardware mehr gekauft und daran wird sich wohl auch so schnell nichts ändern.
Trotzdem danke PCGH für den ausführlichen haswell test.


----------



## Vhailor (6. Juni 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Miniabo jetzt bestelle, wird dort aber berücksichtigt das ich das neue Heft + die 2 weiteren danach erhalte, oder?
> Oder muss ich das dann erst am 5.Juni bestellen?
> Ich finde die Abo-Bestellseite gerade etwas wenig hilfreich.


 
Ich hab auch schon etliche Miniabos bestellt und nie wurde konkret gesagt, welche Zeitschriften nun bei einem im Birefkasten landen. Da gibt sich offensichtlich kein Verlag was. Scheint ja irgendwie auch unmenschlich schwer zu sein 



> Diesmal wird, dank dem Spiel, auch mal die DVD Version gekauft.



Habs diesmal genau andersrum gemacht . Hatte auf Divinity II gehofft. Auf der anderen Seite hatte ich mich auch schon leicht über so viele Rollenspiele hintereinander gewundert. Was nich bedeutet, dass ich die nich auch gerne alle gehabt hätte


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Juni 2013)

Das Heft 07 musste ich mir kaufen, waren interessante Themen dabei die ich unbedingt lesen musste, wie Haswell und die neuen Nvidia Karten.
Ich habe zwar noch nicht alles gelesen und gesehen, aber mir ist beim Video "Kaufberatung Grafikkarten" ein Schnittfehler aufgefallen, in Minute 6:42 soll Raff noch einmal was sprechen, die Aufforderung und die Wiederholung ist nicht herausgeschnitten, wollte ich nur mal erwähnen, ich hoffe der verantwortliche wird nach Sibirien zwangs abkommandiert


----------



## Ion (11. Juni 2013)

An alle die das Heft mit dvd gekauft haben:
Falls ihr den "Die Siedler Online" Code nicht benötigt, wäre ich Euch sehr verbunden, würdet ihr ihn mir schenken 
Wenn dann per pn melden.


----------



## SXFreak (16. Juni 2013)

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Razor2408 (18. Juni 2013)

Neben dem umfangreichen Haswell-Test waren für mich die Video-Beiträge von Raffael Vötter am interessantesten.
Besonders die Erklärung zum EVGA Precision X Tool war meiner Meinung nach sehr hilfreich, weil praxisnah.
Davon würde ich mir in Zukunft auf jeden Fall mehr wünschen, mit von euch getesteten Werten und Tipps.


----------



## Scalon (19. Juni 2013)

bezüglich Supersampling: hat sich AMD inzwischen zu Downsampling im Treiber geäußert?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (19. Juni 2013)

Bin leider jetzt erst dazu gekommen zu versuchen mir die PCGH 07/2013 zu kaufen, also bin ich bei dieser extremem Hitze auf zum großen Rewe Markt die eig. jede Zeitschrift die es gibt haben, und keine PCGH , PC Games, Gamestar, CB/S alle sonstigen bekannten Zeitschriften im Computer Bereich waren in sehr großer Anzahl vorhanden, also zu Penny die auch viele Zeitschriften haben und wieder nix. Dann zum riesigen Edeka Center, alle bekannten und unbekannten Computer Zeitschriften von denen meistens 10+ im Regal standen aber wieder keine PCGH. War jetzt in jeden Laden der solche Art von Zeitschriften verkauft und keiner hatte die PCGH da gehabt. 

Bekommt man die PCGH nur noch in den großen Zeitschriften Läden in Hannover? oder warum hatte jeder Laden bei uns alle andren außer die PCGH gehabt werden die nur noch in geringen Mengen geliefert?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (19. Juni 2013)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Bin leider jetzt erst dazu gekommen zu versuchen mir die PCGH 07/2013 zu kaufen, also bin ich bei dieser extremem Hitze auf zum großen Rewe Markt die eig. jede Zeitschrift die es gibt haben, und keine PCGH , PC Games, Gamestar, CB/S alle sonstigen bekannten Zeitschriften im Computer Bereich waren in sehr großer Anzahl vorhanden, also zu Penny die auch viele Zeitschriften haben und wieder nix. Dann zum riesigen Edeka Center, alle bekannten und unbekannten Computer Zeitschriften von denen meistens 10+ im Regal standen aber wieder keine PCGH. War jetzt in jeden Laden der solche Art von Zeitschriften verkauft und keiner hatte die PCGH da gehabt.
> 
> Bekommt man die PCGH nur noch in den großen Zeitschriften Läden in Hannover? oder warum hatte jeder Laden bei uns alle andren außer die PCGH gehabt werden die nur noch in geringen Mengen geliefert?



Versuch es mal hiermit: Pressekaufen.de - Zeitschriften suchen und finden -


----------



## Scalon (19. Juni 2013)

hast du mal einen Verkäufer gefragt? Es kommt manchmal vor, dass man direkt davor steht aber nichts sieht


----------



## Himmelskrieger (19. Juni 2013)

@Marco laut der verlinkten Seite bekomme ich die PCGH bei unseren Wurstladen , denke liegt an der alten Karte bei gMaps und es ist Edeka gemint andere Läden in der Ecke verkaufen keine Zeitschriften.

Übersehen denke ich nicht hab ne halbe Stunde gesucht bei Edeka da ich nicht glauben konnte und wollte das sie die nicht haben. Kamen sicher nur ein par an die dann vergriffen waren. Das nächste mal wenn ich in Hannover bin werde ich sie mir holen.

Aber nur 1 Laden in unserer Stadt und Nachbarorte, ganz schön wenig.


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich hätte mal ein paar Fragen zum Haswell Test. Ich hab ihn erst diese Woche genauer gelesen, bzw. mir die Benchmarks mal genauer angesehen.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der i5-760 und (sehr zu meiner Freude) der i7-875k drin vorkommen. Danke an dieser Stelle, vor allem für den i7-875k.

Nun meine Fragen zu den Benchmarks:
-In Battlefield 3 sprecht ihr davon, dass SMT bremst.
 Das sieht man auch daran, das der i7(Sandy, ivy, haswell) hinter den i5's(sandy, ivy, haswell) liegen.
 Der Lynnfield tanzt allerdings aus der Reihe und ist schneller als der dazugehörige i5.
 Woran liegt das? Nur am Takt? Denn bei den anderen sind die Unterschied ja recht groß.

-In Crysis 3 schafft es der i7-875 vor den i7-2600k.
Wie kommt das? der i7-2600k hat sowohl mehr Takt als auch mehr IPC. 


Ich meine es war noch irgendeine Stelle, aber die finde ich grade nicht mehr.


Freue mich jedenfalls generell das mein alter Prozessor immernoch so gut dabei ist. Danke fürs Aufnehmen in den Test!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Juni 2013)

1) Im Falle von BF3 überkompensiert der Takt des 875K den SMT-Einbruch gegenüber dem i5-760
2) Die Sache mit Crysis 3 erläutere ich morgen früh, evtl ein Fehler

*EDIT*
Mir scheint, SNB ist die einzige Intel-Architektur, bei der bei 4C in C3 SMT kaum was bringt. Etwas kurios, ich prüfe das.


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Juni 2013)

zu 1)
Kannst du denn sagen wie in den zwei Fällen der Turbo abbläuft? 
Beim i7 hast du ja 4 Kerne und 4 simulierte. Verteilt sich BF3 da einfach der Reihenfolge nach auf echte Kerne und SMT Kerne? Weil dann würde das einen recht hohen Turbo und somit die Position vorm i5 für mich erklären können.
Soweit ich weiß nutzt BF3 im SP ja keine 8 Threads oder?


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Juni 2013)

Ich fand die Ausgabe ziemlich gut. Es wäre vielleicht auch gut, wenn man einen Überblick hätte, welche schlechtere Hardware auf dem Niveau einer anderen aufgeführten ist. Das SSAA-Special und der Downsamplingguide aus 6/2013 fande ich sehr interressant. Das ausreizen der Titan hat mir auch sehr gefallen.


----------



## XXTREME (26. Juni 2013)

Diese Ausgabe ist für mich diesmal nichts. Geld gespart .


----------

